# Fernbooten mit SSH



## campari (21. Dezember 2004)

Moin!

Wenn ich im falschen Subforum bin, einfach verschieben....

Problem: Sitze 500km von meinem Rechner, will aber auf die Pladde.
Über SSH kann ich ja mein Wake On Lan ansprechen kann. Aber das Vieh ist ja down, also is schlecht mit SSH-Server ansprechen. Ist das denn möglich das Modem mit SSH anzusprechen, und dann weiter mein WoL anzusprechen?
Hab von der Thematik kaum Plan, also meine Umschreibungen sind wahrscheinlich n**bverdächtig 
Dass ich das Prob jetzt nicht lösen kann, is mir klar, aber bin für Links und Tipps, die in das Thema einführen fett dankbar*smile*

Prost


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Dezember 2004)

Das würde ich eher unter dem Linux-Forum statt ins Webserver packen, aber naja.. wozu sind Mods da *Zaunpfahl wink*.

 Du kannst mit WOL Deine Netzwerkkarte mit der Netzwerkkarten-ID und einem Magic Packet aufwecken. Inwieweit Dein Modem WOL unterstüzen soll kann ich nicht sagen und bin da etwas skeptisch.

 Wenn Dein Rechner hinter einem Router sitzt, der permanent mit dem Internet verbunden ist (und Dir natürlich die IP bekannt ist - falls dynamisch) kannst Du mit dem »magischen Datenpaket« den Rechner hochfahren lassen und DANACH wird erst SSH nützlich. Vorher kannst Du gerne den SSH-Klienten starten aber Du wirst weder damit den Rechner aufwecken können noch darauf verbinden können. Dein Router sollte ferner auch dieses Datenpaket zum Festrechner weiterleiten, sonst wird Dein Datenpaket ins Leere laufen. Sprich: Du musst den Router auch einstellen.

 Je nach Hersteller und Kartentyp variiert dieses »magische Datenpaket«. Hier ist warscheinlich die Homepage des Herstellers am hilfreichsten.


----------



## campari (21. Dezember 2004)

Rechner sitzt hinter so einem Asus Allinklusive-Router-Modem, das ständig mit dem Netz verbunden ist, und an dem ich mich mit meinem PC anmelden muss. Wenn der Rechner erstmal oben ist, hab ich "feste" ip per dyndns. Aber wenn ich dich richtig verstehem, brauch ich die IP des Router? 

Gruss


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Dezember 2004)

Du brauchst a) die IP des Routers und b) musst wohl port-forwarding für die Kommunikation zum rechner einbinden (Das magick packet wird, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere per UDP verschickt), eines für's »magische Datenpaket« und eines für die ssh-Kommunikation.


----------



## campari (7. Januar 2005)

Hab ein 4port switch adsl router von asus. Wie bekomme ich denn da di ip raus? Also software gibbet da nicht. Das teil wurde uns so von hansenet geliefert, und hat direkt gefunzt, ohne weitere einstellungen

 prost


----------



## Rebel2k (7. Januar 2005)

das magische wort heiss www.dyndns.org

  dort richtest du n account ein!

 es gibt dort windows und Linux programme die dann die IP an dyndns.org übertragen und wenn du z.b. ne subdomain anlegst die lautet: 1337.dyndns.org
 wird bei jedem connecten ins internet deine ip aktualisiert und du weisst immer unter welcher IP dein server/router zu erreichen ist


----------



## campari (7. Januar 2005)

ja, von meinem hochgefahrenen rechner geht das dann. hab ich auch. 
 aber mein rechner sitzt hinter nem router. und von dem brauch ich die ip, damit der über wol meinen rechner anschmeisst.
 also ich muss ja irgendwie meinen router ansprechen, und ich dachte das geht nur über die ip des router


----------



## Rebel2k (7. Januar 2005)

ich kenn router die haben sogar ne eingebaute funktion die dyndns.org und andere anbieter utnerstützen!


----------



## campari (7. Januar 2005)

das modem, was ich hier von hansenet habe, is irgendwie geblockt. da is kein rankommen. iist ein aam 6330 bi. die normalen ips f*unzen nicht. 
   muss mich auch immer über dfü-netzwerk am router anmelden, also das scheint mir grad essig mit diesem router :/


----------



## Rebel2k (7. Januar 2005)

hast du keine Anleitung zur Hand?

 evtl mal nach dem model googeln!


----------

